# Apple Expo Paris '04 discussion



## Ricky (Aug 30, 2004)

Discuss all the new releases at the Paris Apple Expo here!

Less than 12 hours away...


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 30, 2004)

C'mon, I really want atleast a 17" PowerBook.  Apple has already once updated part of a line, when they released the new AL 12 and 17 and left the Ti 15 for months.  If they can fit the G5 into an iMac, I don't see a reason that the 17" (if not the 15" as well) could use it.  Ok, the 12" is a different story, that could use a high end, dual core G4, while the iBook uses lower speed, single core G4's.

We've seen code pertaining to two PowerMacs that don't exist and a PowerBook.  Could that be the 17" iMac G5, 20" iMac G5, and 17" PowerBook G5?

I can dream, can't I?


----------



## H2OSX (Aug 30, 2004)

I totaly agree, although there are major heat issues in a laptop that are diff with a desktop, were talkin about apple here.  I f anyone can find a way, its them.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey, I'm sure apple could slap a G5 into the PowerBook 17".  No problem.

"Announcing the new Apple 17" PowerBook G5.  Now with 12 minutes of battery life."

...because of the air conditioner they had to attach to the back of the 'book.  

Man, am I ever looking forward to that iMac...


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 30, 2004)

I fully understand that laptop computing is a different animal than desktop computing and things like heat, battery life, et al are vital to portables.  With that being said, when's the last time a consumer product had a higher clock rating, let alone sheer performance edge, over the professional products?  Obviously, I'm speaking of iMac G5 at 1.6GHz - 2.0GHz compared to PowerBook G4 at 1.5GHz.

Yes, again, I fully understand the concept of a portable, but I also understand how hard of a pill that is for the consumer to swallow.  I know Macs and PCs are different animals and if you want X you get the Mac and such, but it makes it even harder to justify a $2000 - $3000 portable that would be outpaced by a $1300 iMac.

Here's my disclaimer.  I have a PowerBook and I absolutely love it.  Its all that I use.  Then again, I wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger on a PowerBook G5 in a heartbeat!

One other question.  I know that PC manufacturers are moving away from using the P4 in laptops, at least that's what I've heard.  How hot do the 3GHz P4's get?  My boss has a laptop with a 3 (or higher) GHz P4 (desktop model) in it.  True, its warm and gets horrible battery life, but I'd think with IBM's PowerTune technology, they'd be able to overcome many of these issues at 1.8GHz or so.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 30, 2004)

One other thing...

For those who believe that Apple would wait until September to release the G5 iMac, so they could do it in the US with Steve...imagine what would happen to Apple's stock prices if no iMac is produced tomorrow with this frenzy!  

I'm still just shocked that there's no webcast for such a huge event!  C'mon Apple!  Get an idea of your marketing capabilities by seeing how many people here in the US get up at 3am (central atleast) to tune in and watch Phil!


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Aug 30, 2004)

mmmmmmm, A G5 iMac would be awesome considering I just got rid of my iMac 500Mhz.  I need a new computer and a G5 all-in-one would definetly do the trick.  Does anybody have any idea of what the new formfactor will look like?  I've seen hoaxed pictures on the rumor sites...a look like that would disappoint me, not sleek and sexy enough to be from apple.  Any idea on possible cooling, liquid maybe?


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not big on the mockups I've seen.  Seriously, people are underestimating the functionality of that arm on the current iMac.  It really get the display right for any viewing height and angle, perfectly, every time.  You can't really do that with the concept of globbing everything in back of the display, as an all in one solution.

Though it would be cool if the display could rotate, since supposedly Quartz supports that sort of thing.  I don't really have a use for that, but it's still kinda cool!


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah man I hear ya on that, that arm is really versatile it would be stupid to get rid of that but hey maybe apple will inovate something better and more versatile, they seem to do it every time.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 30, 2004)

See, if they could combine that arm with a monitor that you could upgrade at a later date.  It would make the machine much more versatile.

Is the keynote about 2 hours long as it was at WWDC?  If so, maybe I'll just get up at 5am, instead of sitting with nothing to do for two hours!


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm just gonna wait till like 9 or 10 AM...I need my sleep, but this is exciting.


----------



## jjeff (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, I'm sitting in eager anticipation with a credit card borrowed from my parents, refreshing the apple home page. All I have to say is the iMac better not have a pyramid base or a double arm - I'd have to give it back unused.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 31, 2004)

For the people who want to get up at 4 AM Eastern (or stay up until 1 AM Pacific), Think Secret ( http://thinksecret.com/ ) and Mac Observer ( http://macobserver.com/ ) both intend on providing up to the minute coverage.  I wouldn't doubt that one of our members will be increasing his/her post count by 30 telling us what's going on in this thread though.  

The keynote begins at 10 AM in Paris (+0200 UTC).


----------



## jjeff (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes! I've been looking for live feeds for half an hour. How could I miss those!??


----------



## symphonix (Aug 31, 2004)

Ohhhh, only hours to go. (In Australia time, the keynote should kick off about 6pm. Sweeeeet.)


----------



## Randman (Aug 31, 2004)

With the difficulty in cooling a G5 chip as well as the production issues making the G5s harder to come by, there won't be a G5 PowerBook this year, and maybe not until the end of the next year. There will likely be another G4 revision before the G5s come out.

  I wonder if the emac will be discontinued if the rumors of an iMac edu version are true. Then again, that would raise the price considerably for the low-end of the market, whcih I think would be a mistake.
  I'd still like to see the 12" iBook killed for a bare-bones, low-priced 10" model.
  If the iMacs look awesome, I'll consider selling my 17PB and buying a new iMac and a used 12" iBook or PB for portable usage.

Not on the radar, but I'd also love to hear about an update for .mac, more space and features in antipcation of .Mac Sync that will come with Tiger. A remote for AirExpress would be cool as would a software update bringing the 4G iPod functions to the current Mini line. And finally, I'd like to finally get my hands on that cool satellite tracker screensaver that Steve showed at his last gig.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't understand why ppl look for a remote for Airport Express. I mean, there is nothing running on the express box but on the mac sending the data. So, what you guys are looking for is a remote control for the mac and itunes. And this is available..
I would love to see a G5 powerbook as well, but as Randman I doubt it will be that soon. Apple can't release a book with less then 4h battery duration, when few x86 laptops endure up to 7h..


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 31, 2004)

... is there a webcast?


----------



## jjeff (Aug 31, 2004)

No, but you can go to sites like this for updates:
http://live.macobserver.com/article/2004/07/paris2004_keynote.shtml

It sucks.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 31, 2004)

That's ok, I'm generating enough reloads of the AppleStore to get us on par with the rest of the world!


----------



## steven_lufc (Aug 31, 2004)

thinksecret's live coverage has just disappeared!


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 31, 2004)

I know!  They stopped having info for me about 10 minutes ago, so I'm using the following sites and forums:

http://www.spymac.com/forums/showthread.php?ppp=10&threadid=113745&sthreadid=&c=23

http://www.maclevel.com/paris/

http://macnn.com/news/26058

http://live.macobserver.com/article/2004/07/paris2004_keynote.shtml

Macnn being the slowest, I think....in case anyone needs a place to "watch"


----------



## steven_lufc (Aug 31, 2004)

also here:

http://www.differentdistrict.com/paris/index.php


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 31, 2004)

Cool, thanks!

I love Tiger and all, but, for the first time, I doubt anyone almost really cares!  lol  

Unless Phil shows off how it can make you breakfast daily...no...that wouldn't even kindle the interest of the possibly millions up "watching" right now!


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 31, 2004)

I got up too early, I should have just gotten up in about 25 more minutes, right in time for iMac and any sort of surprise they may be.  This rehash of Tiger's features is killing me!  They could at least preview 10.5 to make it interesting!  

Looks like Different District isn't reporting anymore.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok, if they can mount a G5 as they supposedly have in the iMac, only having read the description, they can do a PowerBook!


----------



## steven_lufc (Aug 31, 2004)

Pics


----------



## Randman (Aug 31, 2004)

We get it that you want an PB. You and the rest of the world. Maybe they can get one in but why risk iMac sales right now? Sorry, if you want an Powerbook, it's G4. iMac and PowerMac, it's G5.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 31, 2004)

I know there was a lot of bashers of the last new iMac, but I really don't know what to say, or think, about this one.

The arm on the last iMac really was a great feature, its now gone.  It looks like an emac, but smaller...and I never liked the look to the eMac, it just always looked awkward to me.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 31, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/imac/gallery/


----------



## diablojota (Aug 31, 2004)

Man, I am not happy about the new iMacs... The stinking graphics card...


----------



## Randman (Aug 31, 2004)

The graphics card is fine for most people marketed to with the iMac. I'm not sure. It looks great and the price is reasonable, especially for the 20 model with AirPort and a 250GB hard drive (no bluetooth option). 
   But I'd still like to see it hooked up with wires and whatnot rather than its pristine state.


----------



## Androo (Aug 31, 2004)

ah man im so tired i just stayed up all nite [morning actually] reading the expo on irc....
i love the new imac i have decided that i want it for my 16th bday  [on august 21st 2005 so long from now]


----------



## Randman (Aug 31, 2004)

You might be able to get a G5 PB by then dude.


----------



## diablojota (Aug 31, 2004)

I am also disappointed by the fact that they do not have Firewire 800 on it either...  They should at least have a BTO option to upgrade the graphics card.

But I do have to give credit for the Harddrive.  That is sweet.  I am not yet a big fan of the design, but I know it'll grow on me...


----------



## symphonix (Aug 31, 2004)

Sweeeeet!

I'll certainly be buying one. The 17" model with a 160GB hard drive and the Bluetooth kit (notice it is a little cheaper to buy the Bluetooth built-in, BT keyboard and mouse as a bonus kit than separately), though I am tempted to go into a fair bit of debt for the 20" model.
As for the graphic card, I think its ideal for the type of machine it is. It'll handle all games and apps nicely, and any more than that would really be overkill for this sort of machine.
The only thing I couldn't spot any reference to was a Kensington security slot. It almost certainly has one, but there's no sign of it or mention of it on the site.
I like the fact that the stand is Vesa-standard and can be swapped-out for other third-party stands, maybe in a few more weeks we'll be putting them onto nice, colour-matched arms and so on. I'm even impressed with how well they matched its styling with just about every product they've put out in the last 3 years, especially the iPod.
Well done, Apple, it was worth the wait.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey, I'm just simply stating, if they have found ways to cool the G5 to fit in that enclosure, then I would guess that the PowerBook roadblocks are being worked around...I wasn't trying to offend you by that statement.

As far as squashing sales go, by not releasing the portable, they are squashing sales...PC -> Mac sales.  I know tons of PC users who are completely ready to make the switch, but want portables and only want G5.  Most of them gave up on waiting and bought new Dells.  Yes, their loss, but Apple's loss as well.

For this iMac, I think its something I need to see in person.  I'm just not getting the full picture, I guess.  Its unique and its compact, yet it seems just odd to me.  Again, I know people were taken off guard by the swivel arm iMac, but I think the swivel arm had more use than being able to wall mount your iMac, for the average consumer.  Its almost the wrong pro level feature to include for the consumer line, despite the added pro features we've all wanted.  Now, if they included the bluetooth module, mouse, and keyboard as part of the mid level and up, then it'd be a little more enticing to me and would be an added way to promote the wall mount capabilities that it appears this has.  I guess its just kinda hard to swallow that the machines get kinda pricey fast as well.  Yes, $1499 for the mid-range, the level most people seem to buy, is a nice price point, but bump it up to 512MB of RAM, add in the AirPort Extreme card, the bluetooth module/keyboard/mouse bundle and AppleCare and your already at $2000.00.

I do, however, give them big time credit for making an iMac that looks friendly to open up.  That's always been a gripe about the all-in-one lines and it looks like Apple really nailed that, which will make lots of people out there happy, including myself.

Now to decide if I still want to purchase it...


----------



## soulseek (Aug 31, 2004)

im impressed once again. 

the iMacs design is astonishing.

soon they will be popping up in movies and offices 


i just dont understand how they made it that small


----------



## goynang (Aug 31, 2004)

Okay, I wanna play the lastest 3d games and do some stuff in GarageBand (with loads of sample and midi channels etc). I also dabble in web programming at home (Java, JSP, Tomcat, Posgtres, etc.)

Is the iMac gonna cut it? Or, do I really want to get a tower and a better gfx card (I already have an 17inch CRT I can use so no need to get a seperate LCD)?

Tower with extra ram and best gfx card is pushing 1800 (UK). 17inch iMac with extra ram is 1200 (UK)

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 31, 2004)

I wonder if there are any fans. One graphic showed the air flow, but another one didn't show any fans. If it works without fans, it should be very silent and perfect as a home computing system.


----------



## diablojota (Aug 31, 2004)

Supposed to have 3 whisper quiet fans...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 31, 2004)

I know I'll probably end up upgrading to an iMac G5, but _man_.

I can't help but think that Ives got smacked in the head hard.


----------



## Viro (Aug 31, 2004)

Go3iverson said:
			
		

> As far as squashing sales go, by not releasing the portable, they are squashing sales...PC -> Mac sales.  I know tons of PC users who are completely ready to make the switch, but want portables and only want G5.  Most of them gave up on waiting and bought new Dells.  Yes, their loss, but Apple's loss as well.



Any reason why people are so impatient for the G5 in a Powerbook? The G4 isn't really a good laptop processor since it doesn't do dynamic CPU scaling, which is what all good laptop processors should do. I doubt the G5 supports this either.

Heat isn't the only issue with portables. Its power consumption. The 2Ghz G5 dissipates 25W at 2Ghz. It probably consumes slightly more than that. That's going to be quite a lot for a mobile processor.


----------



## macridah (Aug 31, 2004)

I like the new G5 iMac, and I'll probably like it more in person.  The price is now definitely affordable for a G5 system.  With a G5 computer in such a thin case, I think the G5 powerbook will be around the corner .... MWSF baby!

I hope the next upgrade of the G5 will have a 2.0+ chip with a faster system bus.

Question though ... is the LCD the same as the cinema displays? Meaning is the resolution the same and are they high definition.


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 31, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Any reason why people are so impatient for the G5 in a Powerbook? The G4 isn't really a good laptop processor since it doesn't do dynamic CPU scaling, which is what all good laptop processors should do. I doubt the G5 supports this either.
> 
> Heat isn't the only issue with portables. Its power consumption. The 2Ghz G5 dissipates 25W at 2Ghz. It probably consumes slightly more than that. That's going to be quite a lot for a mobile processor.



Yes, I understand that, but there are people, my boss included, who buy laptops with near top of the line P4 chips in them and are content with an hour of battery life for the added power they get when they use the machine at their desk.  I agree about power consumption, I couldn't deal with that, but you have to remember, not everyone who wants to buy an Apple has been spoiled by Apple's long battery life and design.  We all wait because we know something great will come out of it.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Aug 31, 2004)

Placing my order tomorrow for the 17" with an 80Gb HDD and 512Mb of ram with integrated bluetooth...I can't wait!!!


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Aug 31, 2004)

...are these things going to ship immediatley?


----------



## jjeff (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah right, the date is mid-september so far. That's the only reason I haven't ordered one yet.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Aug 31, 2004)

...damn nothing ever ship quickly with apple.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2004)

Patience! You may be able to find one of those things to test it in an apple store even before mid September... hm, interesting design. Looks like a giant iPod..


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 1, 2004)

O.K.,  enough about the new iMac. Go over to here to discuss the new iMac. I would like to see any news on the other exhibits at Expo.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 2, 2004)

wow thats a NewZealand band on the new ipod ad. Cool


----------

